# Bill ER and admit same day



## perkins05 (Jan 31, 2012)

If patient is seen in the ER and is admitted by the Hospitalist can both charge?


Patient has Medicare insurance


----------



## Sueedwards (Feb 8, 2012)

You would do your E/M level from the ER physician and then the hospital admit from the hospitalist...


----------



## kvangoor (Feb 8, 2012)

If the same doc is providing both services I would bill the highest level for that DOS. Medicare will only accept one e/m code per DOS from one doc/specialty so I would choose the highest level. For your situation, the Admit code.


----------

